
Google: It's Lit – a guide to what teens think is cool [pdf] - yincrash
https://storage.googleapis.com/think/docs/its-lit.pdf
======
cocktailpeanuts
Vice used to be cool but not anymore because they went too far trying to be
cool. My impression of vice nowadays is everything they produce somehow ties
into drug. "I tried this drug so you don't have to", "Check out the new drug
genX is into", a cooking show that uses weed, "I tried eating this poisonous
food just to see what it feels like to get high from it", etc.

Maybe they thought that will make it cool. Once or twice it's cool but after
that you start to think are these guys some junkies?

If you try too hard to be cool, then you're not cool.

